# GATOR TROUT CAUGHT: Hilton Head Island (new PB)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I cannot believe what happened this evening. I went down to the lagoon to fish the last hour of sunset and managed to catch an ABSOLUTE BEAST of a Spotted Sea Trout. Go check out this lagoon fishing report. i will walk you through my gear and outfit I use to fish these lagoons here in South Carolina! Good Luck and Stay Safe because the gators will try and take your fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job! Way to stay at it. You will get better at it each time you go! 
That is a huge trout!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

You certainly get around.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice trout, that’s a monster.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great job! Way to stay at it. You will get better at it each time you go!
> That is a huge trout!


This fish was an ABSOLUTE THRILL to catch. I am slowly getting into the pattern of brackish water fishing


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

BMustang said:


> You certainly get around.


I try to film wherever I go. Hilton Head comes around once a year if I am lucky and can afford it


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice trout, that’s a monster.


My PB for sure and will be hard to beat in the years to come


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That fish you snagged was a minhaden. Makes great cut bait.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I 


KTkiff said:


> That fish you snagged was a minhaden. Makes great cut bait.


am going to keep them next time!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We used it for shark and it was the only thing they would hit.


----------

